# Authentication



## licia (Feb 18, 2015)

I keep getting the message Authentication .....and can go no further. How do I get rid of this?


----------



## Silversage (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm getting the same thing.  It's a pop-up whenever I click anywhere on the site asking for my password for authentication.

You can x-out of the box and not enter anything, but it keeps doing it every time you click.  Looks like something broke into the forum site.  

I'm going to report my own post here to alert the Admins.  ;-)


----------



## Selkie (Feb 18, 2015)

I had the same thing, but I got rid of mine. I went to the cdn.socialknowledge.com site and then right clicked on that page. I selected "View Page Info." Selected the "permissions" button at the top. I set all permissions to "Block." and then closed my browser and reopened it. The "Authentication" popup went away.
I claim no responsibility other than this process worked for me.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 18, 2015)

Selkie said:


> I had the same thing, but I got rid of mine. I went to the cdn.socialknowledge.com site and then right clicked on that page. I selected "View Page Info." Selected the "permissions" button at the top. I set all permissions to "Block." and then closed my browser and reopened it. The "Authentication" popup went away.
> I claim no responsibility other than this process worked for me.


I don't get the site - it says I'm not authorised to access it. Pootling around on Google there seem to be a lot of different forums which are experiencing this problem.

Irritating though it is if I click on "OK" and then on the x at the top right hand corner it goes away so I can write this.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Mad Cook - You clear the pop up first, before right clicking on the page.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 18, 2015)

I got it on my smartphone. I suspect it's a "phishing" message. I wouldn't enter anything in it, because it could very well be sending your credentials off to some remote spot in Lithuania.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 18, 2015)

This was our goof and has been fixed.  Sorry for the headache.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Janet!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Janet, I was also concerned.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, Janet.  I hope the 'reported post' wasn't innapropriate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2015)

Silversage said:


> Thanks, Janet.  I hope the 'reported post' wasn't innapropriate.




It's never inappropriate to report a post to get our attention.  Thanks for your help in finding this problem.


----------



## licia (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks so much, Janet.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 19, 2015)

Janet H said:


> This was our goof and has been fixed. Sorry for the headache.


Thank you, Janet. We all thought you'd been hi-jacked!


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

This is one site where I will never have a problem with our administrators. They never act in an arbitrary way. They have to be some of the nicest folks on this planet. When I am about to have a post removed, they notify me with an apology first. How can one get angry before something happens. And I have to say, I have to agree with their actions. I do get carried away sometimes.


----------

